# Futureshock reliability



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

For those who'd had either a Roubaix or Diverge for some time now, how is the FutureShock holding up? Just curious.

While I am at it... There is something bothering me about the design, and it's the fork clamp which attach the fork to the FS. The fact that the steerer is essentially held in place by a single bolt seems somewhat risky - you get a single point of failure at the most critical part of the bike.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

I work at a good sized Specialized dealer and have since well before the FS came out on the Roubaix. 

I haven't seen a single one come back that failed. I'm sure it's happened, but I haven't seen it. And we've sold hundreds.


----------



## Honda Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

I can second masont's experience, albeit I work at primarily a commuter shop, we have sold lots of the Roubaix's and Diverge and have not had any problems. 

With that said, the two downsides that I see are - you have to cut the steerer to adjust your stack unless you are making those adjustments through stem angle. And secondly, the future shock cartridge apparently needs replacement after 500 hours of riding. It's a $55 cartridge, so not expensive considering its service life, but this is a bit of a compound issue because we can't be sure that this design will still be supported ten years down the road.


----------



## dndbenson (Aug 20, 2010)

Just for clarification, you do not need to cut the steerer to adjust stack height. Stack height is simple to change all you need to do is loosen the future shock cartridge clamp remove the future shock from steer tube, remove spacers and then reinstall. They even send a short stack top cap with each bike.


----------



## Honda Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

dndbenson said:


> Just for clarification, you do not need to cut the steerer to adjust stack height. Stack height is simple to change all you need to do is loosen the future shock cartridge clamp remove the future shock from steer tube, remove spacers and then reinstall. They even send a short stack top cap with each bike.


Wow - good to know. Looks like I have been misinformed. Thanks for letting me know about this.


----------

